# MagneGas وقود سهل ورخيص للسيارات ويمكن تصنيعه



## مبتدىءلينوكس (5 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم 

تتوالى الاختراعات و الابتكارات 

اللتى تهدف الى تقليل الاسعار واعباء الحياة من على الناس

وهنا اختراع جديد وهو مصنع صغير لتصنيع وقود الماء وخلطه بالماء والعادم واعادة استخدامه مرة اخرى 

كيف ذالك ؟؟؟؟؟

هذا هو سر الاختراع 
وعليك ان تبحث لتجد الحل فهو سهل جدا

ولكن عمل مصنع لانتاج الغاو وتعبئته بالسيارت 

كما هو الحال مع الغاز الطبيعى

وتابعوا معى الصور والشرح

اسم الفلم لمن اراد مشاهدة نشرة الاخبار اللتى تشرح ذالك هنا 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmYfDZcyBjc


اقتباس:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmYfDZcyBjc 
وطبعا الخبر تم عرضه فى نشرة الاخبار فوكس الامريكية 

ومكانه ولاية كاليفورنيا الامريكية 

اسم الفلم هنا


اقتباس:
Fox News MagneGas Video 
اجارى رفع الصور



نظرية العمل تعتمد على البلازما

وهى استخدام فلت كهربي عالى جدا لتحلي الماء الى عناصره من الهيدروجين والاكسجين 

وهذا الخليط يسمى وقود الماء 

يتم معالجته باسلوب معين للحول على غاز المانجا 

1==

صورة الوقود عند اخذ عنه منه 










2==
صورة عينه من الوقود









3==

صورة مقدم نشرة الاخبار وهو يذيعها ذالك الخبر الجديد










4==
احد المهندسين يشرح نظرية عمل المصنع










5==
صورة المصنع











6==
صورة عينه من الوقود لاحظ انا خليط من الزيت = مواد بترولية و الماء











7==
صورة ملئ بالون من الغاز المنتج











8==

صورة تشغيل مولد للكهرباء على الغاز المنتج











9==

صورة المحرك بعد ادارته بالغاز












10==
صورة احد المهندسين للمشروع ويشرحه وفوائده 













11==












12==

صورة لمكان استخدام ماسورة العادم لانتاج الوقود 

هل المقصود الاستفادة من الحرارة العالية لتسريع التحليل ؟

ام المقصود ذبذبات العادم من الاشتعال للوقود داخل المحرك؟










13==











14==

صورة جهاز قرائة العادم ودرجة الحرارة قليلة جدا










15==
مكان تزود السيارة بغاز الوقود الجديد











16==

صورة تزويد السيارة بالوقود










17==












18==

\










19==
صورة فتح محبس الغاز لملئ خزان الوقود للسيارة











20==













21==
صورة مفتاح التحول للعمل على الغاز بالسيارة















22==












23==

صورة مكن دخول الغاز لمحرك السيارة










24==

صورة عادم السيارة 

مجرد بخار ماء












25==

صوؤة السيارة تسير بالوقود الجديد












26==

صورة صاحب الفكرة والمشروع لاحظ مدى سعادته 
بهذا الوقود الرخيص











27==
صورة الترخيص لمشروعه











28==

صورة المصنع












29==

صورة مفتاح تشغيل الانتاج بالمصنع











30==

مجموعة صور للمصنع والمخترع










31==












32==













33==













34==













35==













تمت بحمد الله تعالى


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (7 سبتمبر 2008)

رابط اخر لوقود الماء المسخرج كالبلازما 

باسم Magnegas VNR


الرابط

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJ95cccW9es&feature=related



```
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJ95cccW9es&feature=related
```


```
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJ95cccW9es&feature=related
```


وهو فرصرة لمن اراد ان يصنعه بشكل تجارى للبيع


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (7 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم وحدة وحدة علينا يا لنكس متعودناش على الحاجات الكبيرة دى


----------



## نور جابر (18 سبتمبر 2008)

تسلم ايدك يا اخ لينوكس ...
وارجو توضيح كلمة ( بلازما ) لاني قراتها في اكثر من مجال 
وماذا تعني في هذا المقال
فمعلوماتي عنها :- 1- انها من مكونات الدم 
2- انها تستخدم في بعض انواع اللحام 
3- انها توجد في غرفة الاحتراق لمكوك الفضاء
وارجو التوضيح لاني اجدها في اماكن مختلفه وبوصف مختلف


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (20 سبتمبر 2008)

نور جابر قال:


> تسلم ايدك يا اخ لينوكس ...
> وارجو توضيح كلمة ( بلازما ) لاني قراتها في اكثر من مجال
> وماذا تعني في هذا المقال
> فمعلوماتي عنها :- 1- انها من مكونات الدم
> ...



تطلق مجازا على خليط مرتبط ببعض الفلزات او اللافلزات 

حيث ان الهواء المكون له يحتوى على بخار الماء المتأين والذى بداء في الانقسام الى عناصره =الاكسجين والهيدروجين = واثناء ذالك استطاع بسبب درجة حرارته العاليه ان يحمل بعض جزيئات الوقود سواء السولار= ديزل او نباتى كالزيوت القابله للاشتعال مثل الديزل الحيوى او النباتى 

فهذا الخليط هند دخوله الى غرفة الاحتراق بالمحرك يكون قد ارتفعت حرارته الى اعلى من 800 درجة مئويه 
وتكون الذرات المكونه للجزئ قد تفككت روابطها فعند الاشتعال يعاد ارتباطها مرة اخرى لتكون بخار الماء الذى درجة حرارتة اقل


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*A 5HP Electrical Generator fully powered with the BingoFuel Reactor*​ *ألف 5HP مولدات كهربائية تعمل بالطاقة تماما مع BingoFuel مفاعل* 
_created on April 2, 2003 - *JLN Labs* - Last update April 18, 2003_​ _أنشئت في 2 نيسان / ابريل ، 2003 -- *JLN مختبرات* -- آخر تحديث في 18 نيسان / ابريل ، 2003_ *



* *Cliquez ici pour la version Française*​ *لوس انجليس لكامل التفاصيل من أجل النسخة الفرنسية* *



* Toutes les informations et schémas sont publiés gratuitement ( freeware ) et sont destinés à un usage personnel et non commercial​ Toutes ليه معلومات تي المخططات sont publiés gratuitement (مجانية) تي sont destinés للامم المتحدة استخدام الموظفين تي غير التجاري All informations and diagrams are published freely (freeware) and are intended for a private use and a non commercial use.​ جميع معلومات ورسوم بيانية وتنشر بحرية (مجانية) ويقصد بها لاستخدام القطاع الخاص والمنظمات غير الاستخدام التجاري. On April 15th, 2003, an Electrical Generator powered with a 5HP ( 160 cm *3* ) 4-stroke combustion engine ( a Honda GC160 ) has been tested successfully with the _BingoFuel Reactor_ .​ على أبريل 15th ، 2003 ، مولدات كهربائية تعمل بالطاقة مع 5HP (160 سم *3)* (4) السكتة الدماغية بين محرك الاحتراق (أ هوندا GC160) وقد تم اختبار بنجاح مع _BingoFuel مفاعل._ The 5HP combustion engine has been fully powered with synthetic gas produced by the _BingoFuel Reactor_ .​ وقد 5HP محرك الاحتراق قد تعمل بالطاقة تماما مع الاصطناعية الغاز التي تنتجها _BingoFuel مفاعل._ 
The Electrical Generator tested with the _BingoFuel Reactor_ is a Ranger2500 from SDMO ( see below ) :​ اختبار للمولدات الكهربائية مع _BingoFuel مفاعل_ هو Ranger2500 من SDMO (انظر أدناه) : 




​

*ENGINE SPECIFICATIONS*​ *المحرك المواصفات* 
*MODEL*​ *النموذجية* *HONDA GC160*​ *هوندا GC160* Type​ نوع 4-stroke, overhead camshaft single cylinder​ 4 - السكتة الدماغية ، فوق عمود الحدبات اسطوانة واحدة Total Displacement​ المجموع التشرد 160 cm³ (9.8 cu in)​ 160 سم ³ (9.8 في مكعبا) Bore & Strike​ & تتحمل الضربة 64 x 50 mm (2.5 x 2.0 in)​ 64 × 50 مم (2.5 س في 2.0) Max Horsepower (Gross)​ ماكس الحصان (إجمالي) 3.7 kw ¹(5.0hp ) at 3,600 rpm​ 3.7 كيلووات ¹ (5.0hp) عند 3،600 دورة في الدقيقة Max Torque (Gross)​ ماكس عزم الدوران (إجمالي) 10.3 N·m (1.05 kgf·m, 7.6 lbf·ft) at 2,500 rpm​ 10.3 ن م (1.05 م kgf ، 7.6 lbf قدم) عند 2،500 دورة في الدقيقة Compression Ratio​ نسبة الانضغاط 8.5: 1​ 8.5 : 1 Fuel Consumption​ استهلاك الوقود 313 g/kWh (230 g/HPh, 0.51 lb/HPh)​ 313 غرام / كيلو واط ساعة (230 ز / HPh ، 0.51 رطل / HPh) Cooling System​ نظام التبريد Forced-air​ اضطر الهواء Ignition System​ نظام الإشعال Transistorized magneto ignition​ بترانزستور مولد مغناطيسي الإشعال Ignition Timing​ توقيت الإشعال 20° BTDC​ 20 ° BTDC Spark Plug​ ولاعة BPR6ES (NGK)​ BPR6ES (NGK) Carburetor​ المازج Horizontal type, butterfly valve​ النوع الأفقي ، صمام فراشة Air Cleaner​ الهواء النظيف Dry (paper) type​ جاف (ورقة) نوع Governor​ الحاكم Centifugal mechanical governor​ Centifugal الميكانيكية حاكم Lubricating System​ نظام التشحيم Splash​ لطخة Oil Capacity​ النفط القدرات 0.58 lt (0.61 US qt, 0.55 Imp qt)​ 0.58 اللفتنانت (الولايات المتحدة كيو تي 0.61 ، 0.55 العفريت كيو تي) Recommended operating ambient tempature​ وأوصى التشغيل المحيطة tempature -15°C to 40°C (5°F to 104°F)​ -15 درجة مئوية إلى 40 درجة مئوية (5 ° و 104 ° لواو) Starting System​ وبدءا من نظام Recoil starter​ بداية الإرتداد Stopping System​ وقف نظام ignition primary circuit ground​ دائرة الاشتعال في الميدان الرئيسي Fuel Used​ الوقود المستخدم Automotive unleaded gasoline (minimum 86 pump octane)​ السيارات والبنزين الخالي من الرصاص (الحد الأدنى 86 مضخة أوكتين) Fuel tank capacity​ سعة خزان الوقود 2.0 lt (0.53 US gal, 0.44 imp gal)​ 2.0 اللفتنانت (الولايات المتحدة غال 0.53 ، 0.44 عفريت غال) PTO Shaft Rotation​ PTO رمح تناوب Counterclockwise (viewed from PTO side)​ معاكس لحركة عقارب الساعة (ينظر إليها من الجانب PTO)​







Photo above : The fuel tank ( not used here ) has been completly removed for this test.​ الصورة أعلاه : خزان الوقود (لا تستخدم هنا) وقد completly إزالة لهذا الاختبار.​




Photo above : The air filter has been removed and the synthetic gas output is directly placed at the carburettor input.​ الصورة أعلاه : فلتر الهواء تمت إزالة الاصطناعية وانتاج الغاز بشكل مباشر وضعت عند مدخل الكربوراتور.​
*Tests results with the BingoFuel Reactor v1.1*​ *نتائج الاختبارات مع BingoFuel مفاعل v1.1*​







Two tests runs have been conducted successfully, in all the cases the 5HP engine has worked without any problem.​ وتدير اثنين من الاختبارات أجريت بنجاح ، في جميع الحالات 5HP محرك يعمل دون أي مشكلة.​
*See the video of the 5HP engine fully powered with the BingoFuel Reactor*​ *انظر الفيديو لل5HP المحرك بالطاقة تماما مع BingoFuel مفاعل*​
*To see the video, the free downloadable RealPlayer is required*​ *لمشاهدة الفيديو ، الحرة للتنزيل RealPlayer مطلوب* 

 
_You may download free the RealPlayer 8 Basic at :_ http://proforma.real.com/real/player/blackjack.html​ _ويمكنك التحميل تحرير RealPlayer 8 الأساسية في :_ http://proforma.real.com/real/player/blackjack.html​


 
*Click on the picture above to see the video ( 937 Kb )*​ *انقر على الصورة أعلاه لمشاهدة الفيديو (937 كيلو بايت)*​
_Comments from JL Naudin_ : These tests are very encouraging and confirms fully that the synthetic gas generated by the _BingoFuel Reactor_ can be used as fuel for a common combustion engine...​ _تعليقات من جى Naudin_ : هذه التجارب مشجعة للغاية ويؤكد تماما أن الاصطناعية الغاز التي تولدها _BingoFuel مفاعل_ يمكن استخدامه كوقود للمشترك محرك الاحتراق...​

 ( 04-16-03 ) : Self-Powered tests...​ (04-16-03) : الذاتي وتصميم اختبارات...
_See also the previous tests :_​ _انظر أيضا التجارب السابقة :_​



 
*Burning gas tests generated by the BingoFuel Reactor*​ *حرق الغاز الاختبارات التي تولدها BingoFuel مفاعل*​


----------



## fagrelsabah (6 يوليو 2009)

جديد

رئيس الوزراء يفتتح خط انتاج المانجا جاز 
*Bo Linton meets with Chief Minister Modi about MagneGashttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FavEdoNtg_s&feature=channel*








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FavEdoNtg_s&feature=channel


----------



## fagrelsabah (6 يوليو 2009)

*MagneGas at Dunedin Florida Wastewater Plant*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ujf058m5uBo&feature=channel


----------



## fagrelsabah (6 يوليو 2009)

*Testing the Magnetic Nature of MagneGas.mp4*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFsZ1NrtIMk&feature=related


----------



## fagrelsabah (6 يوليو 2009)

*Magnegas*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgIvw0Pcfag&feature=related


----------



## علاء الفلاحات (7 يوليو 2009)

thank you for allllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## علاء الفلاحات (7 يوليو 2009)

*thank you for allllllllllllllllllllllllllllll*​


----------



## fagrelsabah (22 سبتمبر 2009)

علاء الفلاحات قال:


> *thank you for allllllllllllllllllllllllllllll*​


شكرا على مرورك اخى

والان يستخدم فى انتاج هذا الغاز الكثير من القمامة = الزبالة = بعد فرمها وطحنها وخلطها بالماء والكربون وتعريضها للضغط والحرارة للتحولى الى زيت مثل البترول ويتمكانتاج الغاز الطبيعي منه والبنزين والديزل والقار


----------



## الساحر (23 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك...................ز


----------



## engr.amin (23 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اصل الموضوع من الرابط
http://www.tkne.net/vb/t41301.html

شكرا لناقل الموضوع


----------



## الساحر (24 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك علي المعلومات


----------



## wahwah010 (13 مايو 2010)

هو ده الكلام...نفسنا في تعميم فكرة السيارات التي تعمل بالماء بدلا من البنزين او الغاز او اي مصدر طاقة اخر


----------

